# 2014 Cruze Kicker 200-Watt DSP Amplifer Upgrade Question



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you have a link, the previous kicker systems were almost $1000.00. Hopefully with the link we can get you better details on it


----------



## patrick186 (Nov 15, 2013)

updated my original post


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Kicker actually makes two upgrades for the cruze, The Substage which adds an amped sub(first link), and the power stage that adds an an additional amplifier/DSP for the other speakers(power stage nor compatible with factory pioneer system). The link you posted above does not seem to be a complete kit. 

Soundgate™ SubStage™ SCRU11 by Kicker Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield.com

Soundgate PowerStage System by Kicker Upgrade the basic system in select 2013-up Chevy Cruze with MyLink Radio (without Pioneer Audio) at Crutchfield.com


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

After seeing the links I posted it seems they now have an updated version of these kits for the cruze with my link system. The second link I posted is for cars with the my link, however they also make that kit for cars without.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

For the cost there is a lot of aftermarket add ins you can do to get to the same result, I origanlly looked at this item and the one with the sub but determined I could get a lot more for the money making my own system. There are a lot of audio build threads to get an idea of what your wanting to do. I would suggest reading through and talking with XtremeRevolution who is an audio genious and will help you build a system for the money your wanting ting to spend and match it to what you want.

here is a link to mine, to show how easy an install is. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12322-no-splicing-amplifier-subwoofer-tutorial.html


----------



## patrick186 (Nov 15, 2013)

That kit includes the amp for the speakers with integrated digital signal processing(For speakers only). The kit with the sub comes with the amp in addition to another amp that's attached to the top of the sub(Speakers + Sub). The only thing im worried about when installing my own system is the fact that it will all have to come out in less than 3 years, and I cant damage anything that the bank inspector is going to see.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Either way you to the same work has to be put in and pulled out. The inspector would never see the connectors since they are all hidden. If you scrolled through my audio install you just don't mount the amp and sub to the vehicle. The amp can be attached to the sub box like most do and both remove quickly. In the end it is what you feel comfortable with but the kit is just a more expensive option of the same work being done.


----------



## patrick186 (Nov 15, 2013)

Would i need to apply any sound deadening near the license plate with that sub


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

patrick186 said:


> Would i need to apply any sound deadening near the license plate with that sub


I didn't with my install (400 watt Kicker Amp w/ 10" Kicker CVR), and the trunk really doesn't rattle much, I was rather surprised. I really don't get much rattle at all. I will probably end up adding some sound deading at some point though.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

You can always use a little double sided tape if you do have a rattel. I had a little rattle coming from where the 6X9 holes were due to me mounting the sub below it. I added a $25.00 roll of sound deadner and it stopped all noise that I was getting and no one would ever see its there either.


----------



## killis00 (Feb 18, 2013)

I added the Kicker Sub + DSP to a 2011 Cruze It Gives more Clarity and louder than Base Unit. Almost as good as my 2009 Impala LTZ w Bose, The install was Easy The Directions were Horrible though. I would recommend this for anyone who wants a little more Bass (it's no L5 w/ a 500 watt Amp) The DSP adds more mid bass to the factory speakers. Wish it came with the car. I know my brother has had really good luck with Kicker so have I. The price for the system is ridiculous, but I think it's worth it for the ease of setup and what you get out of it.


----------



## mattyd (May 25, 2015)

*My review*

I installed the $1,200 Kicker system, with amp and subwoofer. The quality of sound was definitely improved, and sounded good.. BUT... it didn't blow me away.. And for $1,200 it needed to blow me away to keep it..
Here is the original youtube video i made of the Kicker install:
https://youtu.be/Nlt0EuXarWE

After 30 days I ended up returning to crutchfield for a refund. I decided to put my time and effort in, and get an equal (or better) sound system on my own. I installed new door speakers, and a subwoofer with a custom fiberglass box to resemble the kicker box. I spent approximately 30-40 hours making the box, check it out on this follow-up youtube video:
https://youtu.be/xQhjDxdj5IA


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

You have probably either decided for or against this. The 200 watt/DSP upgrade is just the front stage. I found the DSP part quite good, as you will hear more stereo seperation, more clarity. But since the upgrade is meant for the sub system, to be used. You can buy the amplifier kit and then either buy the the subwoofer seperately, or you can use your own sub system, which is your best bet for de-installing it. Or you can buy an amp and sub in a box and take the green/brown wire out of the front part for a mono-sub woofer and take it to your high-input of your sub amp or get a line level converter to RCAs. I did the second.


----------

